# Fahrendorf Farms Life on the ridge



## FahrendorfFarms (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey everyone here on the ridge we have been having a busy few months.  Had 4 does kid and lost 4 of the 7 kids, but anyways last night i went and picked up and billy goat gruff headgate, well today built a chute and squeeze. Gotta make it easier on myself to do all chores by myself well success ran all 30 does through in about 2.5 hours. Had to get them wormed and hooves trimmed. Well while working them we realized that its hot in the middle of the feild and the stand is wobbly, decided im gonna pour a concrete pad under it and put a roof over it. Gonna be a long year on the ridge.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorry about your lost kids!    I raise sheep, and let me tell you,    a chute and squeeze are sooooooo nice to handle them with!!!!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Aug 23, 2013)

Life on the ridge has been rough so far this year, lost almost all of the kid crop earlier this year. My main mare is now hurt in her front right leg, vet says with bute shell be fine but im not seeing any improvement. Thinking about selling both my horses would take a major loss on both but things around here are just getting tough without adequate barn space. Decisions decisions my brood mare was set to be bred to a beautiful aqha stud back in may but with this injury we have to wait another year. Can it get worse, lord i hope not.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Sep 8, 2013)

life on the ridge is getting exhausting, I can confirm 4 bred does out of 14. Ran the seniors thro tonight trimmed hooves and gave wormer as needed, Ivermectin was it. First set of kids is due the first of october. Looking to buy some sheep, Hair sheep preferably. Going nuts have yet to get any hay in  still 100 bales left from last year but last year i had 700.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Sep 8, 2013)

life on the ridge is getting exhausting, I can confirm 4 bred does out of 14. Ran the seniors thro tonight trimmed hooves and gave wormer as needed, Ivermectin was it. First set of kids is due the first of october. Looking to buy some sheep, Hair sheep preferably. Going nuts have yet to get any hay in  still 100 bales left from last year but last year i had 700.


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Sep 8, 2013)

life on the ridge is getting exhausting, I can confirm 4 bred does out of 14. Ran the seniors thro tonight trimmed hooves and gave wormer as needed, Ivermectin was it. First set of kids is due the first of october. Looking to buy some sheep, Hair sheep preferably. Going nuts have yet to get any hay in  still 100 bales left from last year but last year i had 700.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've been having a hard year for sure 

We have hair sheep and we totally love them!!!  Ours our Dorper and Katahdin and crosses of the two.  Good luck to you!!!!


----------

